# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Subsidie KWF aan voor onderzoek bewegen na kanker

## Leontien

KWF Kankerbestrijding verstrekt aan de Open Universiteit een onderzoekssubsidie van 500.000 euro. De subsidie is bestemd voor onderzoek gericht op de ontwikkeling en effecten van online beweegadvies aan mensen die herstellen van darm- of prostaatkanker. Het onderzoek vindt plaats in samenwerking met onder meer de Universiteit Maastricht.

*Meer bewegen*
In eerdere projecten hebben onderzoekers van de faculteit Psychologie van de Open Universiteit al een effectief adviesprogramma op maat ontwikkeld dat ouderen helpt meer te bewegen, vooral in het dagelijks leven. Dit adviesprogramma wordt nu aangepast om zo goed mogelijk aan te sluiten bij de wensen, voorkeuren en beperkingen van mensen die kanker hebben gehad. Bewegen helpt mensen die herstellen van kanker namelijk om beter om te gaan met de ziekte en de gevolgen ervan, zo blijkt uit eerder wetenschappelijk onderzoek. 

*Onderzoek*
Het onderzoek dat gesubsidieerd wordt door KWF, vindt plaats bij de faculteit Psychologie van de OU. Het eerder ontwikkelde online computerprogramma geeft mensen geautomatiseerd advies om hen te motiveren meer te bewegen en dat vol te houden. Herstellende kankerpatiënten gaan nu een vragenlijst invullen, zodat de onderzoekers precies weten wat hun persoonlijke situatie is. Vervolgens zorgen de onderzoekers ervoor dat de computer een geautomatiseerd advies geeft, dat optimaal aansluit bij de specifieke situaties van deze patiënten. Dit helpt hen bewegen beter in te plannen in het dagelijks leven en het nieuwe gedrag beter vol te houden.

Het online adviesprogramma wordt vervolgens bij kankerpatiënten getest op effectiviteit na drie, zes en twaalf maanden. In het onderzoek worden de effecten op beweeggedrag, vermoeidheid en op de algehele kwaliteit van leven onderzocht. Daarnaast vindt een uitgebreide procesevaluatie plaats.

Denk jij dat dit online adviesprogramma gaat werken?

----------

